# Ubisoft Konto Sicherheit Email



## akif15 (2. Juli 2013)

Liebes Mitglied,

Erst kürzlich fanden wir heraus dass einige unserer Webseiten ausgenutzt wurden um unerlaubten Zugriff auf unsere internen Onlinesysteme zu erlangen. Es wurden sofort alle erforderlichen Schritte eingeleitet um weitere illegale Zugriffe zu unterbinden und die Sicherheit aller betroffenen Systeme wiederherzustellen.

Wir wissen dass Daten unserer Kontodatenbank wie Benutzernamen, Emailadressen sowie Passwörter betroffen sind. Bitte beachten sie dass keinerlei Zahlungsinformationen im Ubisoft System gespeichert werden. Dies bedeutet dass mögliche Kreditkarteninformationen nicht betroffen sind.

Aufgrund dieser Erkenntnisse empfehlen wie ihnen dass sie das Passwort ihres Benutzerkontos ****** unverzüglich ändern.

Bitte klicken sie auf folgenden Link um ihr Passwort zu ändern: https://secure.ubi.com/register/ResetPassword.aspx*****

Als zusätzliche Vorsichtsmaßnahme, empfehlen wir ihnen die Passwörter anderer Webseiten und Angebote mit ähnlichen oder gar identischen Passwörtern zu ändern.

Hier finden sie weitere hilfreiche Informationen: https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/FAQ.a...=2030&productid=3888&faqid=kA030000000eYZCCA2.

Für weitere Fragen bitten wie sie unseren Kundenservice über folgende Webseite zu kontaktieren: https://support.ubi.com

Wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. An dieser Stelle möchten wir betonen dass ihre Sicherheit bei uns höchste Priorität genießt.

Ihr Ubisoft Team


----------



## locojens (2. Juli 2013)

Ja toll und nun ? Ist es Spam oder ist es wirklich von Ubisoft ?  

Also einen Text von einer e-Mail kann ich auch hier hereinkopieren!?


----------



## naruto8073 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi. 
Vor allem ich hab gar kein Ubisoft Konto und was bitte wollen die von mir?  
Die Mail ist heute angekommen. Also ich würde nicht drauf reagieren.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Facebook-Account von Ubisoft steht die Meldung auch. Jedoch spammen die bei fast jedem Kommentar mit dem Link zum Passwort wechseln rum. 
Also ich weiß nich was ich davon halten soll und mache erstmal nix weiter. Nich dass der FB-Account auch gehackt wurde. Die UBI-Seite ist zwar "Under Maintanance", aber ich trau dem Braten mit dem Link nich.


----------

